# B-drol...Pump Juice...TUDCA...Sleep Aid and more Thursday Sale this week!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 24, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*Thursday Sale!!!*

*We have THE SALE this week!!! 

I am just going to keep it simple here...as the products speak for themselves!!! We have B-drol on sale for $59.99, Pump Juice Extreme for $25.99 (and a FREE T-shirt while supplies last), Premium Powders TUDCA on sale for $29.99 and Sleep Aid for $14.99...check out this review on Sleep Aid with our very own Tyler D...
*






*We also have Forged Post Cycle on sale for $29.99...so as you can see we pretty much have all you need for the start of a successful cycle on sale this week...so I can't emphasize more DO NOT LET THIS SALE PASS YOU BY!!!*















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*
​


----------



## cane87 (Jun 24, 2016)

*Very nice sale this week! 3 of our best sellers on sale with beastdrol,tudca and the famous pump juice! you cant beat that*


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 26, 2016)

*Sunday Bump!!!
*
*Excellent sale this week folks...TUDCA, Sleep Aid, and Pump Juice Extreme all staples of mine, B-drol and Forged Post Cycle also on sale...don't miss this one!!!*​


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 27, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week?s sale items:


*Muscle Research B-Drol:*

Great time to pick up B-Drol if you?re looking to run a cycle. For those that are unfamiliar with the newest incarnation of Beast, you?re getting 90 caps and 100mg 1-DHEA in each cap (along with arimistane and fenugreek). Libido should be great on this stuff and it should be dry and lean. This version should be very versatile in whatever your goals are so long as diet and training match up with it. And since it?s non-methylated, you can run this for longer ? all the more reason to grab a couple bottles and run it longer and at a higher dose if you so choose. Another idea I?d consider is grabbing a bottle of the new T-Base and run Beast at standard dosing along with that and let the good 1-DHEA times roll!

Two guys who finished up one bottle runs of this had the following to say:


			
				bigbumpkin2003 said:
			
		

> ?Awesome product to add some lean mass! Was concerned about bloated etc. but was pleasantly surprised! Would suggest the product for anyone looking to add a little size and strength.?





			
				readyset said:
			
		

> ?Things went really well. I'd be lying if I gave a number in terms of weight gain. But strength and size went up drastically, more so than usual (i.e without beastdrol.)
> 
> I was getting great pumps and recovery. It was absolutely a solid product. It felt like I was taking a mild oral steroid all day.
> 
> It's absolutely a solid product I'd recommend.?



*Muscle Research Pump Juice Extreme:*

I'm not sure, but I don't think we've ever had a sale on Pump Juice before. If we have, it's certainly not a common occurrence -- and for good reason. PJE regularly sells for a very competitive price and it's an awesome product. In PJX, you're getting 30 full servings of a pre-workout with incredible focus, energy, and pumps. No need for multiple scoops or anything like that. One scoop will get you plenty of beta alanine, betaine, agmatine, citrulline, caffeine, and citicholine, along with others. Feel free to browse around on the forum (or any other forum) and you'll see quite a bit of solid feedback from anyone who has tried it. Now is the ideal time to stock up or grab it for a first try with this discount, free shipping, and a free t-shirt as long as you order before July hits.

*Transform Forged Post Cycle:*

Well, you?re getting a prop. blend that I?m not big on, but Transform is also a company I?ve generally trusted on most products with their reputation. You?re starting out with your standard trib, but the big hitters to me are the fenugreek, longjack, I3C and 3,4 divan (stinging nettle). You?re also getting cissus in there, which is great for your joints. This is definitely one you could pair with Test Infusion for a great PCT stack. So, you?re getting plenty of proven ingredients in this one at a very reasonable price.

*Premium Powders TUDCA:*

This is a product that is worth every penny and top of the line liver protection. If you?re running any type of oral methylated cycles, this is a must have. It?s also great if you?re someone who just hasn?t had the best liver values and you want to improve them and even theoretically if you?re gonna put your liver through the ringer with some heavy drinking (though to be taken long term; not just night of or anything like that). But the point is, this stuff is excellent at promoting liver health, which is a very important thing for everybody, but especially bodybuilders and especially anyone who uses methylated oral compounds for a PH/DS run. No time better than right now to stock up!

*Premium Powders Sleep Aid:*

I?ve been lucky to never have much of a problem with sleep aside from some snoring (though I don?t have kids yet, so I?m sure that?ll change soon enough). I?ve been using the bulk GABA for several months and there and really enjoy it. So if you?re looking for improved sleep (be it falling asleep quicker, staying asleep longer, or just deeper sleep), this is a full spectrum product that will very likely help. The GABA I mentioned taking on its own is in here, along with valerian root, 5-HTP, and 5mg of melatonin. This stuff is a steal for 90 caps at this low of a price. Definitely worth picking this one up.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 29, 2016)

*Wednesday Bump Day!!!
*
*Final day of this epic sale folks, grab it quick or forever hold your peace!!! Tomorrow we will be posting our new sale, and this week's deals will be a memory .*​


----------

